# OEM Washer Fluid



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, it's a little thing, but I LOVE the washer fluid that came with my car. It's so much better than the omnipresent US blue stuff.

Is that washer fluid available anywhere?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You could go to Germany every time you need a refill. 

General consensus seems to be that it's not available anywhere. And it has to be blue in the US so some doofus doesn't think it's water and drink it.

I believe Kaz has his own home brew recipe for making your own clear washer fluid.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Don't forget the Orange stuff - has rain-x in it.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I think that it's been said or maybe even proven that the only difference is the color. basically, windshield wash fluid is water, alcohol and an antifreeze of some sort.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *I think that it's been said or maybe even proven that the only difference is the color.*


Naah, it smells different. 
:dunno:

Oh well. Blue juice it is, then.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

The blue washer fluid you can buy at your local BMW Center smells the same as the factory clear washer fluid (at least to me). They are both high in alcohol content. I believe I have found the p/n for the clear washer fluid on the ETK, but my dealer will not order it. They would have to order a large supply of it in order to place an order with BMW NA.


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

I've had good luck with the RainX line of washer fluid.

http://www.rainx.com/frame_auto_washfluid.htm


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> General consensus seems to be that it's not available anywhere. And it has to be blue in the US so some doofus doesn't think it's water and drink it.
> 
> I believe Kaz has his own home brew recipe for making your own clear washer fluid. *


Well, its a recipe I found online, but it was basically a mix of water and ammonia (that's what the stock stuff smells like to me) and a bit of alcohol to drop the freeze point and surface tension a bit.


----------



## jdlsc (Jan 5, 2002)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *I've had good luck with the RainX line of washer fluid.
> 
> http://www.rainx.com/frame_auto_washfluid.htm *


Doesn't Rain-X eat up your wiper blades?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *I've had good luck with the RainX line of washer fluid.
> 
> http://www.rainx.com/frame_auto_washfluid.htm *


Hey, I checked out that link. Didn't know they made all those types. I may try the bug remover one - would be good for trips to Maine in the Spring. After all, the Maine State bird is a Mosquito.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *Hey, I checked out that link. Didn't know they made all those types. I may try the bug remover one - would be good for trips to Maine in the Spring. After all, the Maine State bird is a Mosquito. *


I personally love the P21S windshield wash boost. Awesome stuff. You basically add a shot of it to your washer reservoir and it does a great job.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I personally love the P21S windshield wash boost. Awesome stuff. You basically add a shot of it to your washer reservoir and it does a great job. *


Hmm..so do you fill mostly with regular fluid, then add the P21S, or do you mix it with water? Where can I get some?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *Hmm..so do you fill mostly with regular fluid, then add the P21S, or do you mix it with water? Where can I get some? *


I just fill up my reservoir, and then throw in a shot of the P21S. I think carcareonline.com sells it.

P21S makes great stuff.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I just fill up my reservoir, and then throw in a shot of the P21S. I think carcareonline.com sells it.
> 
> P21S makes great stuff. *


Yup, they have it - thanks!


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*RAINX Fluid*

Yep, the RainX fluid with P21S washer booster is what I use, or at least I will once I run out of the clear fluid that came with my car. :lmao:

--gary


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Are any of these concoctions damaging to the paint on my hood, from the headlight washer overspray?


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I think even the clear OEM stuff will strip of the wax, no? I don't think it will hurt the paint or clear coat, though.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I use Griots...smells like citrus, works well.


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

^bump

Does anyone out there know where to buy the clear stuff that comes in your car?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

tboogie said:


> *^bump
> 
> Does anyone out there know where to buy the clear stuff that comes in your car? *


Did you read the thread before bumping it?

It's not available in the US.


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

///ACS330Ci said:


> LOL. I was just e-mailing T! I need to get some of dat clear stuff for the Bimmer and the MCS ... [email protected] snow and [email protected] is making me go through it like crazy.


That's right...forgot about the snow. Oh yeah, I should find out about the Pirmasens job soon. I also applied for a job at Menwith Hill (UK) too. So, which car do you drive the most?

Since the Euro is much higher now, are BMW parts pretty reasonable over there?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Bimmer ese said:


> That's right...forgot about the snow. Oh yeah, I should find out about the Pirmasens job soon. I also applied for a job at Menwith Hill (UK) too. So, which car do you drive the most?
> 
> Since the Euro is much higher now, are BMW parts pretty reasonable over there?


 Sent you a PM.

BTW, Alex, Pingo's website sucks! LOL Maybe I'll just call them tomorrow


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Bimmer ese said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Well, I'm getting T. Lowe to send me a case of the stuff from the Bimmer dealer in the UK. Hopefully, HAZMAT will not intervene. I thinks he said he shipped it in two boxes. As payment, I sent him a few bottles of Zaino. We'll see how it goes.


hehe...you can easily buy the washer fluid from your local BMW center and it is the best stuff available


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Let's go all the way back to the beginning, to this post from almost 3 years ago...
> 
> Better how?


Long time ago, but what struck me, I think was both the different smell, and quicker evaporation.

Probably just a stronger alcohol mix, and fewer other chemical additives. :dunno:


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

BMWenthusiast said:


> hehe...you can easily buy the washer fluid from your local BMW center and it is the best stuff available


Tried that. The stealer only has the blue stuff. Tehy will not order the clear stuff. Even provided them with a valid P/N too.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Basic thing, can someone in Europe get the Material Safety Data Sheet for teh clear stuff? If so, we can make it ourselves.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

I kind of feel the same way, when I brought my car in for service with a full resevoir of the clear stuff because I only used it once by accident, I was a little pissed when noticed they had changed it out for blue stuff?? Or at least just added to it making it all blue now.
Why couldnt they just leave my clear washer fluid alone?


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

WOOHOO! I finally have some clear OEM windscreen washer fluid! Even though my buddy broke every European and American HAZMAT law to ship it from the Uk, it finally arrived today. One whole case of the good stuff. If anyone cares, the PN is 83 19 9 407 899.

Since I rarely drive the car (hell, I still have the original windscreen washer fluid for a 3+ year old car), I probably will not use the whole case. If you live nearby, you're more than welcome to a bottle. I still don't know why the local BMW stealer will not order this stuff....


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

P/N for the stuff I bought was 83 19 9 407 900


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

///ACS330Ci said:


> P/N for the stuff I bought was 83 19 9 407 900


Damn Steve....what are you doing up this late? Man, I don't think I got the Germany gig. I'm willing to bet my supervisor kicked it back. Oh well. BTW, nice carbon fiber trim pieces too.


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Buy the cheap blue stuff, add a pint or two of cheap drugstore alcohol, call it a day.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Basic thing, can someone in Europe get the Material Safety Data Sheet for teh clear stuff? If so, we can make it ourselves.


If you have any idea how/where to do this, PERHAPS I can do it during my ED trip....


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Bimmer ese said:


> Damn Steve....what are you doing up this late? Man, I don't think I got the Germany gig. I'm willing to bet my supervisor kicked it back. Oh well. BTW, nice carbon fiber trim pieces too.


 Sorry about the job  I'll be headed that way soon too ...

Thanks about the CF trim too. I've been trying to get titanium cf w/ black for a long time.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

djlfp said:


> If you have any idea how/where to do this, PERHAPS I can do it during my ED trip....


For a BMW part number, BMW should be able to provide it. Ask at a dealer.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> For a BMW part number, BMW should be able to provide it. Ask at a dealer.


 83 19 9 407 900


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Material Safety Data Sheet - Translation please*



///ACS330Ci said:


> 83 19 9 407 900


So what I am looking for is the Material Safety Data Sheet for the Scheibenklar mit Frostschutz, PN 83 19 9 407 899 (from the bottle pictured on post #70) or 900.
Does anyone have the German translation for "Material Safety Data Sheet?" If not I will try to use an online translator. Thanks all.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

TD said:


> Ahhh... Observant.
> 
> I'd agree.
> 
> Because we all know Germans are smart enough not to drink the stuff.


That's why they make it blue? So we won't drink it? I've always wondered that. If that is the law, that is the dumbest thing I have ever heard of. I mean, we have sports drinks that are blue and just about every other color you can image so why are there rules about what color toxic products need to be?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Ever think that maybe many years ago there were no blue sports drinks?


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

There is a brand of German product that my former independent service guy said was the same as BMW OWM. I just cant remember the manufacturer's name...some German chemical company...


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Michael Schumacher*

I think that the clear BMW washer fluid is the same as the one SONAX sells in their "Michael Schumacher" car care products. It is an 1:100 concentrate. Third bottle from the left:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

TGD said:


> I think that the clear BMW washer fluid is the same as the one SONAX sells in their "Michael Schumacher" car care products. It is an 1:100 concentrate. Third bottle from the left:


Using that stuff has got to add 5 HP, easily... :rofl:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Using that stuff has got to add 5 HP, easily... :rofl:


But only if you are wearing the Dekra hat.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Ever think that maybe many years ago there were no blue sports drinks?


Like I implied, I guess it was never law and just mindful practice. Serves no purpose now.

I was told by a BMW tech that their OEM washer fluid is rebottled SONAX just as mentioned above. It's very good stuff just hard to get unless you mailorder. Got some from carcareonline and smells the same to me.


----------



## Ahem (May 18, 2005)

*Can an empty intensive cleaning fluid reservoir hurt anything?*

I shut down the engine and my dash beeps & displays WASHER FLUID LOW.

I open the owners manual to page 138 "Engine compartment essentials" showing the location of the "Reservoir for intensive-cleaning system" & the "Reservoir for windshield and headlamp washer system"

Both reservoirs appear to be empty from a visual inspection.

First question:
Can an empty intensive cleaning fluid reservoir hurt anything?


----------



## Ahem (May 18, 2005)

Being somewhat surprised there are TWO washer fluid reservoirs, I begin to wonder which one the WASHER FLUID LOW message is indicating? If I only had one reservoir, I'd know - but since I now realize there are two reservoirs - I look to the owners manual to find out which one it's complaining about.

Page 84: "Check Control" simply describes the dashboard computer warning as:
WASHER FLUID LOW: Too low; top up fluid at the next opportunity. Refer to page 139

Now this gets me to wondering - and my second question:
QUESTION 2: Is there a LOW-INTENSIVE-CLEANING-FLUID warning message?

Probably not. But, circumstances got me to wondering and God made Bimmerfest to answer these types of wondering minds.


----------



## Ahem (May 18, 2005)

Moving on, I dutifully flip to page 139 "Washer Fluids" to find two different fluids required.

*Intensive-cleaning washer reservoir*
Capacity approx. 1.1 US quarts (1.0 liter).
Fill with intensive-cleaning washer fluid.
It resists freezing to approx. -17 F (-27 C) and is available from your BMW center.
Antifreeze agents or intensive cleaning washer fluids for the washer systems are highly flammable. For this reason, keep them away from sources of flame and store only in original containers. Store it so that it is inaccessible to children. Comply with the instructions on the containers.

*Headlamp* and windshield washer system*
Windshield washer Capacity:
approx. 3.7 US quarts (3.5 liters) - sedan
approx. 6.3 US quarts (6.0 liters) - sport wagon
Incl. headlamp washing system:
approx. 6.3 US quarts (6.0 liters)
_Fill with water and - if required - with a washer antifreeze _(according to manufacturer's recommendations). We recommend that you mix the washer fluid before adding it to the reservoir.

My takeaway (initially anyway) seems to be:
*Intensive-cleaning washer reservoir*
Fill with something "highly inflammable" called "intensive cleaning solution" bought specifically from the BMW dealership.

*Headlamp* and windshield washer system*
Fill with plain Jane tap water (they don't even suggest the distilled variety) when it's below freezing (which is nearly 100% of the time where I reside in the Eureka state). Otherwise pick a two-dollar-per-gallon blue solution and then follow the instructions on the jug.

But, there is something decidedly unsettling about the lack of consistency here - where one fluid is a previously unheard of highly inflammable special BMW liquid - while the other is basically plain water (not even distilled).

Digging further for details, I only see the same capacity information reproduced on page 173 "Capacities":
Windshield washer system approx. 3.7 US quarts (approx. 3.5 liters)
with headlamp washer system approx. 6.3 US quarts (approx 6.0 liters)
Intensive cleaning system approx. 1.1 US quarts (approx 1.0 liters)
For details: page 139 (which closes the loop).

OK. Based on this miniscule bit of technical information, I begin to wonder aloud.
Sure, I can infer the intensive-cleaning fluid probably has a good percentage of alcohol in it (it oxidizes easily - but more easily than Vodka?) to act as a solvent for sap and bugs - but what do most people use for this concentrate? For example, does the concentrate contain a detergent or just lots of alcohol (what's the proof)? You'd think it would have both. But then, what's the "regular" windshield wiper fluid for? It's normally (for other vehicles) supposed to have the alcohol & detergent (but they just want me to put water in that reservoir). The use model is new to me. Specifically the part about buying alcohol & detergent from the BMW dealer.

I can easily infer the desired windshield washer system fluid is mostly water (and maybe antifreeze when needed) - but the blue stuff in the store is, I guess, simply water with low concentrations of methanol, and detergent - but - given that the intensive-cleaning solution concentrate has a lot more alcohol and probably some detergent - why would I need blue alcohol and detergent in this second reservoir? (It never freezes where I live.) Strange the confusion for something so very simple as windshield wiper fluid & concentrate.

Of course, it must be stated that if I mindlessly just shut up and dutifully follow the blatant instructions, there are no quibbles because the dealer will take care of it all for me - but we're talking about windshield wiper fluids. There's definately something unmanly about trekking down to the BMW dealership just to ask for windshield washer fluid. (They probably laugh their heads off at the dealership when people blithely come in asking for this stuff.)

Besides, inquiring minds want to know. What's in this stuff. What's the difference. What do most people on bimmerfest use for this stuff.

Which brings me to my third & fourth questions:
Q3: What do MOST PEOPLE actually use for the intensive cleaning fluid?
Q4: What do MOST PEOPLE actually use for the windshield washer fluid?


----------



## Ahem (May 18, 2005)

So I move on to what Bentley has to say (surely they have a pragmatic answer to this question).

Surprisingly, there is nothing in the Bentley E39 "Maintenance" "Fluids and lubricants" section on page 020-10 but there is a note in the "Table b. Inspection I Service", "Maintenance" section (page 020-8) where Bentley says "Check windshield washer fluid level and antifreeze protection. Add washer fluid as necessary" refer to page 611 for additional repair information.

This is wierd as every other fluid seems to be covered in the maintenance section. 
What's wierder is the Volume One E39 Bentley (which I'm new to) jumps from page 540-10 to page 720-1, skipping the six hundreds altogether. Hmmmmm. The index lists section 611 as "Wipers and washers" so I look to Bentley Volume Two for my answers (which I thought was only for the electrical system so I had it packed away somewhere in the garage).

Locating volume II, I see section 611 "Wipers and washers" I start getting deflected by interesting tidbits about the rain sensor (do I have one?) and interesting fluid-content statements such as "CAUTION - Only use window cleaner to clean the windshield". Hmmmm. The question is what is window cleaner and concentrate in the first place. 

Forcing myself to stay on track, I flip past "wiper-blade cleaning problems" and the like until I finally get to the "Washer Systems" section on page 611-16, but, alas, I'm doomed to be dissapointed. There is nothing about the proper fluid to use in this "Wipers and washers" section (although plenty of interesting reading otherwise abounds). To be sure, there are sections on removing and replacing the windshield washer and concentrate reservoirs, but, each ends with a non-informative non-commital "Refill reservoir".

Which brings me to my fifth question:
Q5: Did I miss something or is there nothing in the Bentley manuals on the proper fluid to use for the intensive cleaning reservoir and for the windshield washer reservoir?


----------



## Ahem (May 18, 2005)

My next task is to search bimmerfest for the fluid everyone uses.

I find:
- General BMW discussion of "OEM Washer Fluid" at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1233202
- 3-series E46 discussion of "windshield washer fluid frozen" at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85710
- The Best of Bimmerfest! Do-It-Yourself H.Q. discussion of "washer fluid for winter" at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49874
- 3-Series discussion of "anyone know what BMW uses for OEM wiper fluid?" at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29660
- 3-Series discussion of "Found the windshield washer fluid used by BMW" at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7770
and even a reference to a German language web page for PINGO at http://www.hunold.de/content/index.php?id=4&L=0

After reading these (some are 4 pages long!) I'm still somewhat confused about what most of you actually use for the intensive cleaning solution and for the windshield washer fluid.

Which brings me to my sixth (and hopefully final) question on this topic:
Q6: Do most of you REALLY go to the BMW dealership to fill up your windshield wiper & concentrate reservoirs?


----------



## Ahem (May 18, 2005)

In summary:
Q1: Can an empty intensive cleaning fluid reservoir hurt anything?
Q2: Is there a LOW-INTENSIVE-CLEANING-FLUID console-warning message?
Q3: What do MOST PEOPLE use for the intensive cleaning fluid?
Q4: What do MOST PEOPLE use for the windshield washer fluid?
Q5: Where in the Bentley manuals does it tell us which fluids & concentrate to use?
Q6: Do you REALLY go to the BMW dealership to fill your windshield wiper & concentrate reservoirs?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Ahem said:


> In summary:
> Q1: Can an empty intensive cleaning fluid reservoir hurt anything?
> Q2: Is there a LOW-INTENSIVE-CLEANING-FLUID console-warning message?
> Q3: What do MOST PEOPLE use for the intensive cleaning fluid?
> ...


Q1: I don't think so... it's just a bottle and pump... now if you try using it continously when it's empty, the liquid may help to act as a lubricant to the pump, and it may cause some some damage, but that require abuse on your part...

Q2: Not sure... Usually top off my intensive tank (on the wife's 5er) when I refill the regular washer tank, so I have never seen an "Intensive" message...

Q3: I use Intensive cleaner from the dealer... and no, they don't laugh (at least not to my face  )

Q4: I use plain old blue washer fluid from Wal-Mart, Target, what have you for the regular washer... since three of our vehicles have headlight washers, we go through fluid like it's going out of style in the winter time... I'd love to use the Sonax stuff, because it really did seem to work better (and smelled "nice" :eeps: ) but I'm not going to special order it...

Q5: Don't have a Bentley manual 

Q6: No, I purchase Intensive and fill it myself, and fill the regular tank from common sources, as already indicated.... BMW "should" top off my tank(s) when I come in for service, but I think you'd have to come in with your warning lights on for that to happen...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I would just like to say, either the world is coming to an end or there might still be a small glimmer of hope that Bimmerfest doesn't turn into Roadfly II afterall.

Somebody, and I hope he becomes a regular, "Ahem", actually 1) read his owner's manual, 2) Researched by buying a Bentley's manual, 3) did a search here to find answers to his questions, 4) when the search result still does not 100% satisfy his curiosity, posted in an existing discussion instead of starting a new thread.

Ahem, although I may not have anything to add to your discussion, I must say you have made my day. I think I can die a happy man now that there is actually people out there that are intelligent, willing to do their own work, and continue an intelligent discussion instead of adding to the mountains and piles of drivel that exist here.

Maybe my message is getting through, although, one of you intelligent posters doesn't make up for the hundreds of ignorant posters.  

Ahem, THANK YOU.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Ahem said:


> In summary:
> Q6: Do you REALLY go to the BMW dealership to fill your windshield wiper & concentrate reservoirs?


Are you saying there are two reservoirs????????? What bmw, E46???


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Ahem said:


> I shut down the engine and my dash beeps & displays WASHER FLUID LOW.
> 
> I open the owners manual to page 138 "Engine compartment essentials" showing the location of the "Reservoir for intensive-cleaning system" & the "Reservoir for windshield and headlamp washer system"
> 
> ...


If you tell us what year model and the options you have on your BMW perhaps we could be more helpful. On second thought do a SEARCH.
cheers
vern


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

2005 330ci, manual, heated seats, sunshade, ZHP. Thats it!!

I can't tell if this thread is for real or ultimate BS machine.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

gmlav8r said:


> Are you saying there are two reservoirs????????? What bmw, E46???


E39 have two reservoirs... one for regular windshield fluid, the other for "Intensiv" fluid... when you hit the "intensiv" button, the spray comes out at what appears to be a more intensive strength, and for a greater duration of time, with no extra input from you... (i.e. you don't have to hold the button down)... don't use it very often, but good for heavy bug encrustation, frost, that sort of thing...


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

anyone find a local source for it yet?? I added headlight washers and when they fire they dump alot of fluid so Im getting ready to start looking for it overseas if none of you have found a seller state side 
this thread will never die


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

: popcorn:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I put whats called Dentured Alcohol in my dad's truck's windshield washer as a tester and i'm seeing what happens. The stuff works extremely well for house window jobs too and they always come out crystal clear with no streaks, even with paper towels!, but i'm unsure what effects it will have on the car itself. Maybe it eats rubber or paint? Lets see.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> I put whats called *Dentured Alcohol* in my dad's truck's windshield washer as a tester and i'm seeing what happens. The stuff works extremely well for house window jobs too and they always come out crystal clear with no streaks, even with paper towels!, but i'm unsure what effects it will have on the car itself. Maybe it eats rubber or paint? Lets see.


Don't you put your teeth in the Dentured Alcohol, and den*A*tured alcohol in the truck?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

01silber said:


> this thread will never die


:rofl:


----------

